# Oshkosh, WI Jan. 22-24; Grayslake, IL Jan. 30-31



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Any GRF'rs going to either of those shows? 
Doolin? Tahnee? Anyone?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I wasn't, but I may have to check with my friend Diane to see if her boy Oliver will be entered. He took a major in St. Paul last week from the puppy class and I'm dying to see him again as he is a Guess puppy.

I am trying to watch my gas money now


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

I know nothing about shows. Can anyone just go and watch?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jennifer said:


> I know nothing about shows. Can anyone just go and watch?


Yes, they can  Are you interested in Oshkosh or Grayslake?


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yes, they can  Are you interested in Oshkosh or Grayslake?



Grayslake. I live less than 5 minutes away. I'm not sure if I'd be able to go yet, but if I can I'd love to check it out!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The premium list for Grayslake can be found here

http://www.royjonesdogshows.com/Pages/dogshows.htm

The judging schedule will be up the week before the show.

I think dog shows are a lot of fun  but I am biased!

Definitely leave your dog at home and if possible, I would not take very small children, as they get bored and strollers are not very handy at most dog shows, as they tend to be very crowded.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> The premium list for Grayslake can be found here
> 
> http://www.royjonesdogshows.com/Pages/dogshows.htm
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!! I'm excited!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I was thinking on going over to Grayslake one day just to watch. Especially if my friend is showing one of her pups. The one just took a 5 point major in MN with a junior handler. Probably the youngest combo there... Puppy just over 6 months and the young girl around 9??


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw those pictures of Alissa with the puppy-OMG, how cute were they and what a wonderful accomplishment!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Be sure to come say hi if you do!




Doolin said:


> I was thinking on going over to Grayslake one day just to watch. Especially if my friend is showing one of her pups. The one just took a 5 point major in MN with a junior handler. Probably the youngest combo there... Puppy just over 6 months and the young girl around 9??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez, is the young handler going to Oshkosh? Tito is looking for a handler on Saturday 
(his handler for the weekend can't show to that judge)



Doolin said:


> I was thinking on going over to Grayslake one day just to watch. Especially if my friend is showing one of her pups. The one just took a 5 point major in MN with a junior handler. Probably the youngest combo there... Puppy just over 6 months and the young girl around 9??


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty and I will be in obedience training on Saturdays (I need the obedience) but maybe Vince and I could head up on Sunday the 31st to Grayslake??? Keep reminding me Barb.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool! I will try to remember to tell you what time the gold dogs are in the ring!




MyMaggieGirl said:


> Flirty and I will be in obedience training on Saturdays (I need the obedience) but maybe Vince and I could head up on Sunday the 31st to Grayslake??? Keep reminding me Barb.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

No, but good luck!! Go Team Tito!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

is the schedule up for Grayslake yet?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Jennifer, yes, it is!
Goldens are in the ring at 11:00 on Saturday, and at 10:30 on Sunday. There are 56 gold dogs entered each day.
Hope to see you ringside!




Jennifer said:


> is the schedule up for Grayslake yet?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*a couple of general photos from Oshkosh this weekend*

A row of goldens at the "spa", getting puffed and fluffed to go into the ring.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

how did you do this weekend?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It was one of those weekends that makes you wonder why you do this....



my4goldens said:


> how did you do this weekend?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It was one of those weekends that makes you wonder why you do this....


 
Oh, oh. not so good then?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> A row of goldens at the "spa", getting puffed and fluffed to go into the ring.


Is that tito all the way down at the end? who's keeping an eye on that pretty boy?


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Well Barb, Did you see the young Junior handler today. Aparently she went WB,BOW,BOS today with her puppy bitch. Unreal! I am sure my friend Debbie is just floating on air right now......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that's the boy. No one is keeping an eye on him. Long story.




my4goldens said:


> Is that tito all the way down at the end? who's keeping an eye on that pretty boy?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, I didn't see her today. I left right after the dogs because of the pouring rain and the 4 hour ride home. 
I did get to see her in the ring with her yesterday. Although she wasn't as successful yesterday, she was a joy to watch and did a fantastic job.
The bitch puppy is stunning and deserves every win she's getting.
Kristi is pretty darned proud, too!




Doolin said:


> Well Barb, Did you see the young Junior handler today. Aparently she went WB,BOW,BOS today with her puppy bitch. Unreal! I am sure my friend Debbie is just floating on air right now......


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hi Jennifer, yes, it is!
> Goldens are in the ring at 11:00 on Saturday, and at 10:30 on Sunday. There are 56 gold dogs entered each day.
> Hope to see you ringside!


Thank you! Teddy has training on Saturday so I don't think I'll be able to make that, but Sunday sounds good!

Is there a place that I could see the whole schedule? I looked on the Roy Jones website, but can't seem to find it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a link to the page which shows the judging schedule for Saturday and Sunday.

http://www.royjonesdogshows.com/JudgingPrograms/ParkshoreChain/Park%20Shore%20N%20Chain%20OLakes%20Jan2010.htm


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Just letting you know that I was able to go to both of the shows! I even saw Tito on Saturday! I asked Teddy's breeder which one he was and he asked someone who pointed him out! He is such a HANDSOME boy!! 

I had such an awesome time!! We didn't know that Teddy's breeder was going to be there, but he was with a few of his dogs! We even got to meet Teddy's sister who was showing and some of the rest of the Dichi and Kattwalk dogs! It was nice because the breeder also explained how everything worked to us! I would love to go to another show someday!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jennifer, I'm so glad you had a chance to go! I wish I had gotten to meet you. Tito didn't do well this weekend, didn't place on either day. Ah well, that's how shows go. A gorgeous 6 month old puppy won today!
Who is Teddy's breeder?
If you are looking for a GREAT show to go to, consider going to the big shows at McCormick Place on Feb. 25,26,27 and 28. Best days to go are Saturday and Sunday. There will be about 150 goldens entered each day. TONS of vendors, obedience, agility, something for everyone!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Jennifer, I'm so glad you had a chance to go! I wish I had gotten to meet you. Tito didn't do well this weekend, didn't place on either day. Ah well, that's how shows go. A gorgeous 6 month old puppy won today!
> Who is Teddy's breeder?
> If you are looking for a GREAT show to go to, consider going to the big shows at McCormick Place on Feb. 25,26,27 and 28. Best days to go are Saturday and Sunday. There will be about 150 goldens entered each day. TONS of vendors, obedience, agility, something for everyone!


It's so subjective!! I thought Tito was gorgeous!

Teddy's breeder is Dichi Goldens. His parents are Dichi Go Unchallenged and Kattwalk Dichi It's Only Money. His sister is Kattwalk's Caught In The Act (who was showing).

I'm pretty sure that Dichi Slower Traffic Keep Right was standing next to Tito at one point in the ring. 

I definitely want to go to the show at McCormick place at least one day! It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you, I think Tito's kinda handsome myself  But he didn't show well AT ALL, he was with a new handler, and he was acting like a real slug. Just dead on his feet in the ring. I was disappointed in him. Not in his not winning or placing, because as you said it's so subjective, but in the way he showed. Hopefully you'll see him show better at McCormick place!
One of the Dichi Dogs took 1st in Tito's class yesterday, gorgeous dog. But the "winner's dog", along with the points (and a major win) went to that stunning 6 month old puppy!
See you at the McCormick place shows! Let me know which day you are going and maybe we can arrange to meet and say hi!


----------

